# I need some help finding a halloween item.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get this, or knows what they are?
Heres a link to what they look like.
http://www.markbsplace.net/creepzone/hall2003-pic15.jpg
Thank you.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've seen these at places like Party City and Walgreens. I haven't noticed them this year but I havent really been seriously looking either. I'll check when I go out tomorrow and see if I can find them.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Those things were all the rage 3+ years ago, but I think the trend has died off and I'm not too sure you can get them any more.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

In NJ most of the Dollar Stores have them. Party City has a few this year as well.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

i was gonna say dollar stores too. They are there, Im pretty sure.


----------

